# My (imperfect) overclock



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Hiya.
New to overclocking and having a kickass PC here. I read a few guides, but the BIOS is irritatingly complex for me, it's difficult a lot of the time to find the options you seek and there's a lot around most guides don't cover.
Anyway, I've CCC-overclocked my HD4870 to 790MHz GPU clock and 1100MHz Memory Clock. Tried using tomshardware guide to the fullest, but despite my valiant efforts I couldn't find a way to properly install ATI Tray Tools on Vista 64, so I just gave up on hardware overclocking for now (guide says to check there first and then hardware overclock).
For the rest, I shamelessly stole this.

Now the comp's pretty stable, but only pretty. I have a weird problem while booting that I need to sometimes use the task manager to exit something or the other, and after that the computer works fine. Games well and all. However, Prime95 BSOD'd my computer, dunno after how long (less than 10 hours), but I guess that's bad.

I have a 750WT Corsair CPU and...

```
Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer	7.0.6001.18000
DirectX	DirectX 10.0
Computer Name	MANUEL-PC
User Name	Manuel
Logon Domain	Manuel-PC
Date / Time	2008-11-28 / 10:58
	
Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E8500, 3800 MHz (9.5 x 400)
Motherboard Name	Asus P5Q-E  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Eaglelake P45
System Memory	4096 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS Type	AMI (06/13/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
	
Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (512 MB)
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (512 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon HD 4870 (RV770)
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]  (F7IQ550203882)
	
Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Analog Devices AD2000B @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter	ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV770 - High Definition Audio Controller
	
Storage	
IDE Controller	IDE Channel
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Storage Controller	ARE96ETH IDE Controller
Storage Controller	Marvell 61xx RAID Controller
Storage Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive	HP Photosmart C4340 USB Device
Disk Drive	WDC WD2000JD-00HBB0 ATA Device  (186 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	WDC WD6400AAKS-00A7B2 ATA Device  (596 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 ATA Device  (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:16x, DVD+RW:22x/8x, DVD-RW:22x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optical Drive	UDCNWPK KH6Z4XM SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK
	
Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	49999 MB (19092 MB free)
D: (NTFS)	547.3 GB (380.8 GB free)
E: (NTFS)	186.3 GB (186.2 GB free)
Total Size	782.5 GB (585.6 GB free)
	
Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
	
Network	
Primary IP Address	89.138.36.181
Primary MAC Address	00-22-15-32-F4-8E
Network Adapter	Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Network Adapter	Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller  (172.26.132.247)
Network Adapter	Netvision Cable Connect  (89.138.36.181)
	
Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	HP Photosmart C4340 series fax
Printer	HP Photosmart C4340 series
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
FireWire Controller	AT&T/Lucent IEEE1394 FireWire Controller (PHY: Agere LFW3226/3227)
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801JB ICH10 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device	HP Photosmart C4340 series (DOT4USB)
USB Device	HP Photosmart C4340
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device	USB Printing Support
	
DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	0704
DMI System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
DMI System Product	P5Q-E
DMI System Version	System Version
DMI System Serial Number	System Serial Number
DMI System UUID	C046001E-8C000157-88380022-1532F48E
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI Motherboard Product	P5Q-E
DMI Motherboard Version	Rev 1.xx
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	MS1C86BWWL00472
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Chassis Manufacture
DMI Chassis Version	Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Serial Number	Chassis Serial Number
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	Asset-1234567890
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	4 / 2
```
I've got an ANTEC 900, so I've 2 fans on the front near the HDs, one at the top, and one at the back. An arctic Freezer Pro 7, and a generic one for the HD4870. Speaking of the 4870, is there a way to set a heat threshold for automatic fan control? Moving the fan around is getting tedious.

So anyway, does anyone have a solution for my system? Did I overclock it too much? Anything else? 

Thanks for taking the time to read this newbie's wall of text.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm apparently ATIKMDAG.sys is the culprit, and googling it shows it's a problem with the fan/heat. 

Also, does anyone know if any of this overclocking is going against what "the manufacturer describes as proper use of the hardware"? My warranty isn't voided by overclocking itself, only if I'm using the hardware improperly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes overclocking is usually considered improper use of the hardware.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn. But it actually improved my Assassin's Creed performance by a lot, specifically the CPU overclock. Do you know where I can find specific warranty text about those parts? Couldn't find it with google. But I heard companies warrant their parts differently, or warrant up to a certain overclock.

I'm running Prime95 again this time with a stronger fan speed so the system seems okay. CPU #0 is still going strong after about 12 hours now so I guess it's okay, but CPU #1 botched it only after 1 hour 54 minutes, and I can't find stress.txt anywhere.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets put it this way if you have to send it back for repair and the damaged component is damaged because of oc related heat or voltage it's not going to be covered.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmmm I'm back to core speeds for now because everything works great (finished AC ).

Let me just ask, is my BIOS/MB/CPU now "flagged" as having been overclocked in the past, or is setting the BIOS to default enough to unflag it?


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Great, then I'll go back to the overclock only when a game really bugs me with its performance. Even GTAIV works awesome all on max.


----------

